# Ibew local 130 aptitude test.



## cchambliss (May 29, 2013)

Could anyone tell me what material I could use to Prepare for the ibew local 130 aptitude test.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

From what I hear, its high school and higher algebra mostly.
Math. Math. And more math.


----------



## ElectroMag (May 29, 2013)

I don't know if it's really something that you could study for. 

Brush up on math and also read a couple of books, any books. That will help you on the reading portion of the test. 

I remember that I was out of school for a few months before taking my test and the only thing I read were car magazines so my concentration level was low.

You're better off spending your time finding good contacts to help you get in, that's what it's all about.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Are you taking the inside wireman test or outside lineman?


----------



## cchambliss (May 29, 2013)

It's the inside wireman.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Ahh alright sorry I don't have much for you on that. I took the outside one in march. It's a completely different test though. I'm sure if you search the threads you'll be able to find something....

Here's what I found, didn't download the zip file though. Good luck give it a try and see what the file has.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/ibew-study-manual-2171/


----------



## SaRgeoif (Jun 12, 2012)

It's just basic algebra and functions. Took my test early April. If you've got a good grasp on functions you're good to go.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Was your test 33 math 36 reading? Because If so they're the same inside and outside and the links I sent the original poster in a PM are all he needs.


----------



## SaRgeoif (Jun 12, 2012)

33 or 35 somewhere in there.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

For the inside test right? That's the same amount that I had for the outside maybe it's the same.


----------



## SaRgeoif (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah that was for inside wireman.


----------



## Mozzy49 (Feb 21, 2013)

I had 30 math in 20 min. 25 seq. math in 15 min. 20 paper folding in 10 min. 85 reading comp in 35 min. and 45 mech reas. in 25 min. 

If you have this -- HINT: do NOT believe the instructor when he says you have plenty of time for the math -- THAT portion flies before you know it. All the other parts you do have plenty of time for but the 30 math in 20 be sure to fly through or it will through you for the rest of the test in terms of timing.


----------



## Punch (Jan 26, 2012)

You should be able to pass reading Comprehension you need to know algebra and geometry and you need to be able to read data charts if its anything like 995's test.


----------

